# Mystara - In Search of Adventure



## Lord_Raven88 (May 7, 2007)

After finding like-minded souls in search of adventure on your travels between Verge and Threshold you all agreed to met up once more at the Black Jug Inn on Fogor's Isle two days after your return, to plan your new life of excitement and adventure together.

[sblock=OOC: ] Adventures won't necessarily be presented to you per se, rather you will need to seek them out via various means.  Once you start to adventure you group will begin to earn a name for itself and thus others who hear of this may come seeking you.  

You won't be required to undertake any adventure that you don't want to, and at times you may be presented with more than one offer, so It'll be up to you as to how this proceeds.

Some of the adventures are fairly short while others are quite in-depth, you won't really know what the case will be until you actually start the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 7, 2007)

Ingwë walks through the door at the Black Jug Inn and is greeted by a rush of warmth from the roaring fire. A cacophony of laughter and general mirth penetrates the night's air through the open door and is once again encapsulated as the door swings back shut. In his few months here, Ingwë has visited this Inn on quite a fair number of occasions, feeling a sense of comfort within these walls, a sense of general acceptance.

Exchanging a nod with the innkeep, Ingwë finds a likely table near the fire, unattended with six chairs loosely scattered around. Grabbing one by the back, he pulls it out and sits awkwardly, leaning his elbows onto the table, observing the entrance. Quickly he is met by the barmaid, smiling shyly as the elf meets her gaze. His eyes drop to the drink in her hand.

"Spiced water, you call it? Here it is, sir. Did you want any food from the kitchens?" the young lady bites her lower lip and nods over her shoulder toward the stove.

"Spice water, yes. I thank. For food? Now, no. Later, yes?" Ingwë's grasp of the tongue of man has come along quite well and rather quickly since his adventure out of the forest has began. The nuances and idiosyncrasies of humanity are difficult to grasp, but he is enjoying his time learning, going out and having a purpose other than surviving and hunting.

The woman smiles and spins around on the balls of her feet, gliding between chairs, tables, and grasping hands. Ingwë watches her walk away before taking a drink of his spiced water. The taste of wine did not settle well with him, nor that of mead, but the clear liquid in his glass reminded him of the streams in Callarh. But the similarities ended there, as his spiced water had one powerful bite, burning his throat as he swallows and leaving his head with a spinning, swimming feeling. This Ingwë liked and continued to slowly drink as he waited for his companions to greet him.


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2007)

Jonas walks in the Inn, grinning widely at the familiar place.  Spying his new buddy, Ingwe, he walks over, grabbing a mug of ale of a serving wench's tray as he walks past.  When he gets to the fire-side table, the dwarf plops the now-empty mug on the table. 
"Well met, pointy.  A thousand thanks again for leading me to this watering hole."  He pulls out a chair and plops down, signalling for another of what would turn into may drinks.  
[sblock=aside]Those that cared to notice would be mildly put off by his speech.  Though he had the same, thick gravely voice as most of his people, Jonas Firebeard had grown up among desert barbarians, and had no trace of the typical dwarven accent.  His wording, too, tended more towards sandy and nomadic sayings rather than the typical 'by the stones' type of speech more prevalent among dwarves.[/sblock]

"I have sent word to my people that I will not be returning this year.  I'd like to accept your offer to join this adventuring party you're starting."  The dwarf nodded and winked at the waitress as she brought him a few more ales.  Once she'd gone, he managed to tear his gaze away long enough to glance at his companion "A very comely young wench, but I can't help the feeling that she'd look better with some facial hair..." He chuckled, not even aware that most dwarves wouldn't be caught dead sharing a beer and a joke with an elf.


----------



## Rolzup (May 7, 2007)

"Gentlemen!"  booms a voice, "I have returned!  Rejoice or despair, as your temperment dictates, while I drink my fill!  Be warned; this might take some time."

Olaf the Red, grinning a magnanimous grin, stomps his way across the room, graciously acknowledging the various familiar faces that greet him along the way.  Winking at the closest barmaid, he raises a hand to forestall her words.  "It's true," he confides at the top of his lungs, "I've grown even more handsome in my time away.  One would think it impossible, but yet!  The immortals have obviously favored me with a miracle we can all enjoy."

Without waiting for an invitation, Olaf seats himself at Ingwë and Jonas' table.  "I'm bored," he admits, lowering his tone a fraction, "Let's do something about that, eh?"


----------



## okuth0r (May 7, 2007)

Into the tavern walks Korin, several hails from aquaintances slows him, it takes him some time to shake hands and promise stories. Arriving at the table holding his compantions he calls out in a steady deep bass voice "Well met my friends. May the immortals bless our journies, now let me get an ale and we can talk about the future." He waives to the waitress, familiar with him and takes a seat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2007)

*Bulboos Quickhands*

Never been in a bar, a pub or a inn, A quite eve with his family back home after a day of hunting, with a pipe in his left and a cup of tea in his right, that is what Halflings call fun, who need the noisy places, filled with drunken humans and grumpy dwarves.
But … a promise is a promise, he said he was going to meet his new companions in the inn.
Ah… there it is, the black jug.
The little figure opens the door, ducks a drunken human and steps inside. He spots the party immediately, waves and goes to the table.
Human's chair. 
The Halfling mutters as he climbs and addresses the wench
Hot water, if you may?
He pulls out some tea leaves and turns to the others
Howdy, what's new?


----------



## Gyojin (May 8, 2007)

Sundim walks through the crowded road. Around him merchants were selling wares, children playing games, parents nearby keeping a close eyes on them; Sundim loved this time of day on this particular road, ideal for Bards and performers. But he was not here to perform. 
As Sundim walks by a merchant’s stall, the merchant says to him, “Would you like to view my wares?”  He said it fast as if trying to say it before any passerby was out of hearing range. 
Sundim stops and says, “Err…unfortunately, no. I am not where I need to be right now. Good day to you.”

Sundim continues down the road, and soon enough, reaches the Black Jug Inn. Sundim enters and takes a look around. He spots the fellow adventures he met earlier at the table closest to the fire. One of the barmaids walks to him with a serving tray. Sundim looks at the tray and says, “No water? Eh, I’ll get something later.” Sundim walks to the table and sits down in the last remaining chair. “So, are we all here now?” Sundim says, and counts those at the table. “Ah, indeed, I believe that is all of us.”  The barmaid from earlier comes a places a glass of water in front of Sundim. “Oh, thank you,”  He says and takes a sip.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 8, 2007)

As the last of your group is seated Old Arn the proprietor of The Black Jug makes his way over to your table, a scowl etched into his lined and weathered face looking at each of you in turn he shakes his head in obviously disappointment *"I ain't had the mis-pleasure ta lay me eyes upon a sorrier bunch of miscreants in many a moon, hmph!"* he booms in his familiar thunderous voice. 

Reaching up with his still powerful right hand he begins to pull thoughtfully on his well groomed beard.  

Fetching a chair from a nearby table he spins it around and seats himself comfortably at the table, and fixes each of your with a blue eyed glare made all the more fierce by the scar which sketches a vertical line above and below his right eye. 

Breaking into a warm grin full of mirth over his own antics he addresses the table in what can only be called a loud mock-whisper *"So gents, to what does Old Arn  owe the pleasure of your esteemed company, in my humble establishment so early in the day."*

OOC: Many of you have met and know 'Old Arn' from previous visits to The Black Jug.  He is a former adventurer himself of some note, and his enchanted greatsword 'venom tongue' takes pride of place on the wall behind the bar.


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Breaking into a warm grin full of mirth over his own antics he addresses the table in what can only be called a loud mock-whisper *"So gents, to what does Old Arn  owe the pleasure of your esteemed company, in my humble establishment so early in the day."*




Ingwë grins at the man's humor, having taken to enjoy his time spent with Old Arn on those few days he spends here at the Black Jug. With a mischievious smile, he replies curtly, "Always the food."


----------



## Rolzup (May 8, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Ingwë grins at the man's humor, having taken to enjoy his time spent with Old Arn on those few days he spends here at the Black Jug. With a mischievious smile, he replies curtly, "Always the food."




"Ingwë!"  Olaf exclaims, in a shocked tone.  "How can you say such things to our dear friend Arn?"

Turning to the old man, he spreads his hands and smiles.  "It's the ale," he explains earnestly.  "When viewed through a haze of alcohol, your face is almost bearable."

Laughing far more than his own joke warrents, Olaf shakes his head and wipes the tears from his eyes.  "Tell us a tale, Arn!  Surely there's some rumor of interest that's come to rest in those troll-like ears of yours!"


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

Jonas laughed heartily at Olaf's joke as he gulped at his third ale, noting with dissapointment that Olaf had allready caught up with him.  Oh well, if he let the man do the speaking, then he could do the drinking.  His grin widened as he finished the ale.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 8, 2007)

*Bulboos Quickhands - Halfling Ranger*

Bulboos stands on the chair, elbows on the tall table, ears pricked, he listens to what the human which follows the name Old Arn say about a tale or a local adventure.
Oh.. my hot water.
he smiles to the wench and soak the smelly leaves in the cup.


----------



## Gyojin (May 9, 2007)

Sundim hacks a cough to diguise his laugh, and then drains his glass of water. "I would love to hear a tale or rumor as well. But first, I need another drink," Sundim waves a serving wench over who places a glass of water in front of him.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 9, 2007)

Enjoying the rough humour of those at the table Old Arn happily spins a _tale_ whereby his old adventuring group tackled a small army of fiend worshiping Trolls, and wherein Arn played a pivotal role in battling the 12 foot tall Trollish leader and finally slew him with the aid of the mighty 'Venom Tongue.'

After being prompted once again regarding any rumours of adventurous work Arn looks significantly at his empty tankard. Filled once again Arn smiles warmly at the group.

*"So ya lookin at doing a wee bit of adventuring are ya, well Old Arn has heard a thing or two that may be of interest to ya"* taking a large mouthful of ale he pauses theatrically obviously savouring the moment before his captive audience.

Wiping the foam from his mouth with the back of his hand he gazes once more at each of you *"Why lads, just last week a merchant by the name of Caldwell came in here and hung up a wee note asking for help from some able bodied young layabouts like yourself.  I've also heard tell that the Church might be in needing a wee bit of help as well.  Other than that I can only suggest that you return at a more civilized hour and ask a few of me patron if'n they heard naught else."*

Finishing his ale in long swallow Arn stands up and returns his chair to whence it came *"Old Arn can't be sittin around all day with the likes of you guttersnipes, I have me reputation to think of after all and ton of work to do to ensure that the Black Jug is ready for more respectable sorts.  Good Day to you gents"* Throwing the table a wink and a smile 'Old Arn'* heads off to the kitchen humming a lively tune as he goes.
* 'Old Arn' is in his mid fifties

OOC: A mug of Ale cost 4 Kopec's or you can get a Gallon for 2 Crona's.  Old Arn had 3 mugs of ale during the course of his tale and rumour swapping (Gather Info check) courtesy of the table.  Please make sure you deduct the appropriate amounts from your character sheets.


----------



## ethandrew (May 9, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> OOC: A mug of Ale cost 4 Kopec's or you can get a Gallon for 2 Crona's.  Old Arn had 3 mugs of ale during the course of his tale and rumour swapping (Gather Info check) courtesy of the table.  Please make sure you deduct the appropriate amounts from your character sheets.




Ingwë grins at the old man's tale of troll-slaying. Even though a lot of the words were lost in translation, he could still picture an epic battle occurring, himself in the middle of a host of trolls, fighting them all off with his spear, tearing tendons and sinew alike. His smile fades as the trolls slowly transform into his former pack, each one snarling and laughing alike as he spearpoint rips into their flesh.

Furrowing his brow ever so slightly, Ingwë reaches into his coin purse and produces five shiny Royal's. He lays them on the table before Old Arn can leave to attend is duties, "For our foods and drinks, and for the stories."


----------



## Rolzup (May 9, 2007)

Leaning back in his chair, Olaf stares towards the ceiling as he takes a drink of his ale.

"Might be worth seeking out this Caldwell fellow,"  he suggests to the air.  "Hear what he has to say, what he has to offer."

Lowering his gaze, he grimaces a little. "Me, I've spoken to enough churchmen over the past few weeks, and have no urge to seek out another so quickly.  Tedium is all too often the price of learning, lads.  Remember that."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Yeah, I'm with you Olaf, dealing with merchants could open opportunities in the future. I rather deal with them then with priests.
Reply the small halfling


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Deciding to look further into the offer of the Merchant named Caldwell Olaf wanders over to the notice board, quickly locating the advertisement Olaf brings it back to the table and reads it out to the group.

_________________________________________________

*Wanted! Qualified Eviction Personnel*

Qualified Eviction personnel are urgently sought to clear out all inhabitants of a recently acquired castle.  If you are interested and feel that you're qualified, please seek out Clifton Caldwell at Caldwell's Emporium on Merchants Avenue


Regards

*Clifton Caldwell*

_________________________________________________


----------



## Rolzup (May 10, 2007)

"Qualified.  Eviction.  Personnel," Olaf repeats, letting the words roll off his tongue.  "I _do_ like that.  Clearly, this is a man with a proper sense of style and decorum.  Although I cannot help but wonder what sort of inhabitants he's speaking of, eh?"

He shrugs, chuckles, and drains his flagon.  "Only one way to find out, it seems."


----------



## ethandrew (May 10, 2007)

"Could be unwanted guests, late payers, or something more.. umm.. bad? Some reason this sounds swimmy, no.. fishy. Maybe we see priest and choose our options then? But I could sit outside castle and howl all night, then they get no sleep and leave?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 10, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Castle means indoor, not what I thought
Remark the Halfling hunter and takes a sip from his hot smelly tea
Maybe we should see what the priests have to offer


----------



## Gyojin (May 10, 2007)

"Well, the only problem with going to the priests is that we don't know how long either of the offers will last. We could clear out this castle, but by the time we are finished, the clerics may not need aid anymore, or the other way around. So if we went to the clerics now, it could be a waste of our time. I say we go to Caldwell and accept it, then try to see if we could help with the clerics. If their job is still up for grabs, we will take it. If not, no skin off our noses,"  Sundim said to the table. He took another gulp from his water.


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Jonas nods, looking at the note, turning it sideways then upside down, but not able to tell what it says before shrugging and handing it back.
"Well, I'm all for clearing out some castle.  probably some nasty beasts in there for us to slay. So, this Caldwell gets my vote!"  The firey bearded dwarf grins. "Besides, I'm guessing the Merchant'll pay more.


----------



## ethandrew (May 10, 2007)

"Do we finish our meal and drink or do we go there directly?" Ingwë asks between drinks. "I am fed well and full with food. I am good to eradicate castle livers."


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

Jonas shrugged "I've eaten, and I've only half an Ale left, but I haven't hit anything in a good long while..."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 10, 2007)

Then Caldwell it is


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 10, 2007)

Making your way down the wide pleasant looking streets of Threshold, you soon find yourselves in the upmarket mercantile district of Merchants Avenue, where instead of hawking their goods on tables and trestles as they do in the marketplace, the merchants here have tidy looking shops with colourful signs and banners proclaiming their wares.

Looking somewhat out of place from the rest of the well-dressed well-to-do passerby's, your group locates and enters Caldwell's Emporium the self proclaimed Pugnacious Purveyor in Pernicious Paraphernalia. whatever that exactly means.

As you enter the small shop a bell jingles pleasantly to announce your presence, strolling down the isles you see an odd collections of what many would called 'old junk' but which the wealthy prefer to call objet d'art. Here and there are serious looking couples ohing and ahing over the strangest of things in hushed whispers. "Can you believe it, it's a genuine 2nd century Thyatian porcelain bed pan, it's even got that authentic smell..."

Making you way to the counter you see a well dressed stout man with shrewd-looking eyes who manages to force out an _almost_ genuine smile and who addresses you in a cultured voice "How may I be of assistance _gentleman_"


----------



## Rolzup (May 11, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Making you way to the counter you see a well dressed stout man with shrewd-looking eyes who manages to force out an _almost_ genuine smile and who addresses you in a cultured voice "How may I be of assistance _gentleman_"




"He's clearly speaking to me,"  Olaf murmurs sotto voce, "As I'm most obviously a gentleman....

"Good day, my friend!" he booms as he steps forward.  "My companions and I are here to speak to Master Caldwell, regarding his problematic castle.  Are you the gentleman in question?"


----------



## ethandrew (May 12, 2007)

Ingwë looks in awe over all the wares in this shop. He has never seen such an accumulation of wealth, such a wonderous bevy of unusual items on display. Barely noticing the interaction between the shopkeep and Olaf, Ingwë stares at the other visitors in the store, judging them soft individuals, hardly qualified evictors of castle patrons.

He wanders a bit, touching a few trinkets here and there, mostly letting his fingers drag along while he walks slowly by. Sniffing around the room as he goes, Ingwë is merely content to explore this vast cornucopia assembled around him.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

Jonas shook his head at the so-called 'wonders'.  Beautiful things were one thing, and Useful things were another.  Most of what was in this store fell into neither category, and as such was utterly pointless by his view... Creations of a society that wanted to show of how rich it was by such nonsensical items.  With an eye roll, he leans forward onto the desk, looking up at the man.  "Yes, by all means, sir, we believe we may be able to assist with this... Problem we've heard of."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 13, 2007)

"He's clearly speaking to me,"  Olaf murmurs sotto voce, "As I'm most obviously a gentleman....

"Good day, my friend!" he booms as he steps forward.  "My companions and I are here to speak to Master Caldwell, regarding his problematic castle.  Are you the gentleman in question?"

With an eye roll, Jonas leans forward onto the desk, looking up at the man.  "Yes, by all means, sir, we believe we may be able to assist with this... Problem we've heard of."

In an instant the expression of the man behind the counter changes, assuming a more relaxed posture he leans forward and addresses you in less cultured tones "Correct you are gents, you have the pleasure of addressing Clifton Caldwell." he says smiling warmly at you all "How about we retire out back, then we can discuss our business without the nob's getting in a tizz"

Clifton picks up a small bell and rings it, moments later a young smartly dressed man in his early twenties emerges from a back room, and with a nod takes up manning the counter.

You follow Clifton into the bowels of his shop, passing storage rooms  and an office and into  to what appears to be a well sized library.  Despite it's small shop frontage the rest of the building appears to be quite large and seems to act as both home and business for Clifton and his family.

Excusing himself while he goes off and gets refreshments Clifton leaves you alone in his library before returning with a trolley cart which contains a large pot of hot water, cups and very various leaves for making tea, as well as a plate of freshly baked cheese scones.

After making sure you're all settled in and have been served your refreshments Clifton gets down to business.

"Recently I purchased a small castle a few miles west of Threshold. When I went to investigate my new home, I was a bit put out, to say the least, to discover that it had been overrun by monsters and who know what else.  And that is why I require your services."

"I'm willing to pay you 100 crowns each to clear out my castle so that my family and I may move into our new home." 

Clifton then sits back with a neutral expression on his face clearly waiting to see how you respond to his offer.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 14, 2007)

*Bulboos - Halfling ranger*

Humanoids or simple animals?
Ask the hunter and clench his fist
If Goblins you are talking about it will be my pleasure.


----------



## okuth0r (May 14, 2007)

Korin trailed his new friends to thier inquiry of the job. Finding it easier to let the others lead he merely followed, for a smart dwarf opens his mouth only when needed. 
The gentlemans library he finds odd, and trys to perouse, scanning titles before sitting with his tea.
"To what extent is this castle, 2 floors, 3? and what of any items found inside or in posession of the wee beasties well face?"
Realizing he has spoken so much korin lapses back into silence... the thought of action must have outweighted his patience...


----------



## Rolzup (May 14, 2007)

Olaf nods, encouragingly.  "Interesting, interesting...but yes, please, any details that you can share would certainly be of great help to us in this endeavor.  The nature of the interlopers, some estimate as to their numbers, anything of that sort."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 15, 2007)

Looking slightly embarrassed about the request for further information Clifton gives a slight sigh as he mentally prepares to relate what he knows to the group

"Truth be told I can't tell you much more than I already have.  You see as I entered the castle I encountered a small group of goblins who mistook me for lunch.  Not wanting to die there and then, I fled as fast as I could and barely managed to escape with my life."

"Regarding the castle I can't tell you anything about the interior other than it is only a single level high.  Perhaps it is better described as a fortified keep, rather than a Castle but I think you'll agree that Castle Caldwell has a nicer ring to it than Caldwell's Keep"

"Also any treasure you find inside is yours to keep, think of it as a bonus on top of the already generous amount I'm willing to pay you"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 16, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Goblins! You have my bow master Caldwell.
Declares the enthusiastic Halfling
I will gladly clear your keep and bring justice on top of the heads of those mischievous creatures.


----------



## ethandrew (May 16, 2007)

"I feel like mission good for us. After watching caravan, we can do it satisfactory. For me, I fight goblins for hundred years so far," Ingwë states with a casual arrogance in his tone.


----------



## Rolzup (May 16, 2007)

"Goblins?"  Olar repeats, crestfallen.  "I was hoping for something a trifle more...exotic.  Still and all, the journey of 1000 miles begins....and so forth," he trails off, waving a hand.

"Bound to be more exciting than yet another dusty treatise on methods of emblaming, that's for certain!  Master Caldwell, we shall be delighted to help you."


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

Jonas sneers "Never had any use for Goblins.  I'll gladly help out.  Don't be thinking, though, that my pleasure at bashing some goblins means I won't be collecting the reward.  A man's gotta eat, and a Dwarf's gotta eat MORE." He grins and looks to the rest of his companions.  "So, we got any more questions or shall we get this man to give us a pointer to the castle?"  His face is positively beaming at the thought of dispatching a tribe of goblins.  Even seperated from his kin for decades, he still felt that same disgust for the filthy creatures.


----------



## ethandrew (May 21, 2007)

"I say we get pointer and head to castle. Getting outside city and under sun will be nice again."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 21, 2007)

"Excellent I'm glad you're willing to clear up this trifle for me.  Regarding payment I'm willing to pay half now and half upon completion of the matter.  Since the day is still early in the day I'll  get you your money and then we can leave for Castle Caldwell immediately" 

Seeing your ready acceptance Clifton leaves you in the library to finish eating cheese scones and your cups of tea, after a few minutes Clifton returns wearing more practical clothes suitable for traveling and with a large money pouch holding the agreed upon sum.

~~~~

After traveling for two hours west of Threshold you get your first look at 'Castle Caldwell'. The 'castle' turns out to be a rather plain looking single leveled fortification with low towers at each corner. Small barred windows dot the wall at regular intervals around the castle.


----------



## Rolzup (May 21, 2007)

"Picturesque," Olaf offers cheerfully.  "Looks very...ah...solid.  I do hope that we won't have to lay seige to the place."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Let me have a look
Say the hunter, he takes off his bow, and while holding it he inspects the surrounding, trying to guess how many and who was in the area lately.

*Track


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 21, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "Picturesque," Olaf offers cheerfully.  "Looks very...ah...solid.  I do hope that we won't have to lay seige to the place."



Smiling in appreciation of Olafs words Clifton nods his head in agreement before answering his questions 

" I made an examination of the place when last I was here. The only entrance that I could find are the double doors at the front of the castle, which were unlocked."  

"As I stepped into the place that's when I encountered the goblins, so that's where my knowledge of the Castle ends"

[sblock=Tracks]At the moment you are about 200 yards away from the castle, Bulboos finds less than half a dozern tracks of variously sized humanoids. Bulboos may be able to find more the closer he gets to the entrance of DOOM[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 21, 2007)

Ingwë looks at the solid building, noting the complete lack of activity and entrances save for the one in front. He shrugs his shoulders at the sheer irrevelancy at a structure of this variety, as you could find all the security and shelter necessary amongst the trees of the forest.

"If no one cares, I will take a look around as well, see if I can smell anything other than goblins in the air."

With that, Ingwë scratches the top of his right ear slightly, running over the dulled point with his fingers, and then, in a flash he transforms into the wolf. It seems to occur in a flash, not a gradual shift like a lycanthrope, but instead it is a sudden act where once an elf now stands a brown wolf. He arches his back in a stretch and sniffs the air. His large feet step forward one by one until he darts off in a run, toward the side of the castle.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 22, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Half a dozen holds the the castle I suspect.
The Halfling anounce.


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

The wind rushed in his ears as he ran, creating a whirling of air near deafening. His four feet moved in concert with one another, pressing into the hard earth and propelling him forward with rhythmic plods. He darted one direction and then quickly another, testing the well-toned muscles of his haunch. The freedom of the world opened before him and he near forgot his reasons for being at this new locale. 

Catching the scent of his companions triggered Ingwë out of his carnal daydream. The halfling smelt of lavender and rosemary, potent tea leaves and upturned dirt; very earthy and buoyant. The two dwarves had a similar smell, both musky, tinged with a mixture of heavy sweat and alcohol. The three humans had differing scents: the smaller one had a natural man smell to him, the berries of his prior scones had lingered as well; the taller red bearded one smelled of fresh soap and saliva, also lingering with him was the wheat of his ale, very slight and near missing; the fatter, older man had a scent of perfumes and wine, covering up his subtle dry sweat and urine. 

But there were new smells in the air, coming from the castle. Padding slowly toward the stone building, Ingwë inhales a heavy breath through his nostrils, tasting the smell on his tongue as his ears perked high atop his head, hearing movement through the windows from deep within.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 22, 2007)

[sblock=Ingwë]As you get closer to the castle you begin to make out some familiar scents, there are 4 main scent markers around the front of the castle you identify one as wolf while the others scents were too old to make out clearly.

BTW If you want to become better at tracking, you might want to choose the tracking feat (lowers the base DC from 15 to 10) and/or put points into your survival skill.   [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 22, 2007)

Ingwë walks back to the group and transforms back into his elven self. He smiles awkwardly at them, "There seems to be another wolf in the area. Outside of that, I cannot say much."


----------



## Gyojin (May 23, 2007)

"Six Goblins and a wolf eh? Shouldn't be to much trouble," Sundim said as a walked to the entrance of the castle. "Lets go in, shall we?" He said and opened the door. He looked inside of the castle, trying to see whatever he could see from the entrance.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 23, 2007)

*Bulboos - Halfling ranger*

Bulboos takes out his bow and one arrow, ready to plunge the metal tip into his worst enemy on first sight.
he walks several steps to the side, not wanting his new friends to be caught between the nasty humanoids and his deadly ranged attack.


----------



## okuth0r (May 23, 2007)

To battle. Korin says eagerly. Hefting his shield and mace he walks forward to stand behind those at the door. Keeping his attention spread and his ears straining he readies a prayer if necessary, and waits to see whats inside...


----------



## Rolzup (May 23, 2007)

"Ha!" Olaf chortles, "We _are_ a decisive lot, eh?  And here I was afriad we'd be wasting time dithering about!"

He moves to stand behind Korin, raising his halberd with a grin.  "Let them come!  We'll tear them to pieces!"


----------



## ethandrew (May 23, 2007)

"Eager, yes? Fight first, ask later?" Ingwë stands behind the party with his spear in hand, using his eyes and ears to discern any movement in the doorway.

[sblock=OOC]Spot & Listen +9[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 23, 2007)

Eager to begin your adventure you bid farewell to Clifton Caldwell and then open the doors to his castle.

OOC:Each square on the map represents 5 feet. When you're moving please let me know the cell reference of your destination.  The blue icons are your character and the letters relate to your character names.


----------



## Gyojin (May 24, 2007)

Sundim crouched down and whispered to his companions, "Now, it's time to get serious. I will make sure there is nothing in that room. Someone check the other. Try to stay quiet until I signal. We don't want to be heard." Sundim paused. "Hm, if I point to the door, that means theres a goblin on the other side if, there aren't any, I'll do...something different."  Sundim walked forward to the door on the left and listened.

[sblock=OOC]Sundim Moves Silently (+ 9) 15ft to square R-35[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 24, 2007)

Ingwë watches with bated breath as the human sneaks toward the door, his spear ready to be thrown if necessary. He considers moving to the opposite door, but his stealthy skills are not to the caliber of some of his companions and feels others might be better suited.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 24, 2007)

Bulboos takes the rule of the other stealthy guy and goes to the opposite door.
His bow ready to unleash a deadly arrow upon a goblin.

Move Silently +8
Listen +7


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2007)

Jonas cracks his neck and moves forward, resting the haft of his axe on his shoulder "The way I see it we've two options.  Stealth and.. well, NOT Stealth.  Either we do as he" The dwarf points to Sundim "Is doing, moving slowly and carefully through the camp, or the rest of you hide, and I stand here shouting.  I'm sure a bunch of goblins will charge out to attack the lone dwarf."

The benefits of doign it the FIRST way are that we have little chance of suffering any casualties.  The benefits of the SECOND are that it should take significantly less time."  He Humphs and looks around at them, awaiting their opinions.


----------



## Rolzup (May 24, 2007)

"I like the way you think, Jonas!  Simple and direct, that's the way to do it!  I'm not as...ah, stealthy as some, but I'm willing to chance it if you are!"

Suiting actions to words, he moves quietly forward...as best he can manage...and makes a game attempt to fade into the shadows.

[sblock]
Move to R37, attempt to hide.  +2 to both Move Silently and Hide.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 24, 2007)

Soundlessly Sundim and Bulboos approach there respective doors and listen intently for sounds within. 

[sblock=Sundim & Bulboos]
Sundim: You don't hear anything
Bulboos: You hear the sounds of voices raised in an argument in goblin. They're arguing about how best to split up their treasure.[/sblock]


----------



## okuth0r (May 24, 2007)

In a quiet voice Korin adds Ye be daft if you think I be leaving the side of a dwarf that still stands when there is skulls to crack. Let the others hide, i do no sneak, nor hide behind trees well, let them come and well send them to their grave side by side. T’would be best those can hide do so to keep any from finding their way to reinforcements.


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

Ingwë's lips crack in a feral smile as he watches the proceedings, "Goblin blood smell real bad, but is a smell I love. Let them come I say."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Pssst. Goblin scums inside.
Bulboos whispers and signal his friends
will someone open the door.

he takes several steps back and aim his bow, in the second the door opens, Bulboos fires an arrow, hoping to catch one of the goblins flatfooted.


----------



## Gyojin (May 25, 2007)

Sundim turned around and shook his head. "I don't think anything is inside,"  he whispered. He drew his crossbow and waited.


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2007)

Jonas grins.  "Well, one empty one full?  Guess we're doing this the fun way!  I heard of something once called a 'Dwarven Battering Ram'... Wanna try it?"  He looks to Korin for approval, and once he gets it, he cracks his fingers, twists around a few times (Stretches), and then aims himself at the door.  "Ready... Set... GO!" He says in dwarven, charging at the door side by side with his fellow, large shield raised in front of him.  "KNOCK KNOCK!!" He shouts as they ram the door at a full dwarven tilt.

[sblock=actions]
Assuming Korin agrees to help, Strength check to force open the door = +3.  I believe charging gives a +2, and if Korin makes a DC10 aid another check, that's another +2.
Any more bonus for the shield?

I have no idea what this door's made of, how thick it is, or if it's even latched... But if this works, it's gonna look so cool, and scare the hell outta any goblins in there! 
[/sblock]


----------



## okuth0r (May 25, 2007)

GM/Jonas
[sblock] find by me, just dwarves tend to be outnumbered so they stay together. 
also i will be out of town and away from comp till late monday...[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 25, 2007)

Olaf stands with hands raised, and a spell upon his lips, eyes fixed on the door.  As Jonas and Korin impact with it, he laughs aloud, and takes an eager step forward.

[sblock]
5' step to S37, ready an action to cast a spell when and if the enemy becomes visible.
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2007)

Watching as the two dwarves collide with the door, Ingwë steps into position and poises his spear, ready to throw it as soon as a target presents itself.

[sblock=Action]He will walk to T-33 and when appropriate, 5' step into T-34 and attack[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 27, 2007)

Performing the 'battle' technique known worldwide as the 'Dwarven Battering Ram' Korin and Jonas easily burst thru the door (because it was unlocked) and stumble across four goblins with swords drawn arguing over two large piles of coins.  At the sudden entrance of the dwarves the goblins swiftly put aside their differences to face a new threat. Adventurers!

As the two dwarves break their way thru the door Bulboos, Ingwë, and Sundim attack almost simultaneously. Ingwë's spear whizzes past Jonas's head and buries itself in the side of a goblin (#3), Bulboos arrow slips between Jonas' legs to sink itself deep into the chest of another goblin (#4), while Sundim's bolt fails to find it's target (#1) and instead bounces off of Korin's mailed back.

*Combat Notes* - Surprise Round
Bulboos: Attacks #4. 20, hits for 4 (1d6) points of damage
Ingwë: Attacks #3. 21, hits for 4 (1d8+2) points of damage
Sundim: Attacks #1. 17, miss due to cover provided by Korin

*Combat Summary*
Goblin #1 100% (unharmed)
Goblin #2 100% (unharmed)
Goblin #3 20% (gravely injured)
Goblin #4 20% (gravely injured)

*Initiative*
Bulboos - 24
Sundim - 19
Ingwë - 15
Jonas - 15
Olaf - 8
Korin -5
Goblins -4 

OOC: Please include all relevant combat modifiers (I.E. AC, HP, Att # Dam # spells being cast etc) when you post in a combat round as this saves me having to look up your character sheets. Thanks


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 27, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Advancing to the opening (U35), bulbous draws his sword and blocks the exit.
Those mischievous creatures will not flee so easily 

HP 8/8 AC 18
Attack (Small Long sword): +4 vs. goblinoids, 1d6 dmg.


----------



## ethandrew (May 28, 2007)

Ingwë conveys a wicked smile as he exhales in success. Immediately following he is replaced by his wolf, snarling and growling. Without hesitation he charges in and attacks the nearest victim.

[sblock=Actions]He will charge in to X36 in order to finish the goblin, if that's not feasible, he will simply take his move action and regular attack.[/sblock]

HP: 9/9 AC: 19 Attack: Bite +6 (with charge) 1d6+4


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2007)

Jonas Grins at the startled goblins "BOO!"  He says, stepping forward and backhanding the wounded goblin aside with his axe.
[sblock=OOC]
5'step to X-36, CHOP.  
+5 atk, 1d10+3 damage.
AC: 19.  HP: 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 28, 2007)

OOC: I've added everyones initiative rolls to the last post(oops).  Also I'll wait a day or two for the others to post, otherwise I'll npc everyone as attacking


----------



## Rolzup (May 29, 2007)

"Hello, hello!" Olaf booms, his grin widening.  He advances, halberd seemingly forgotten, into the room with one hand raised...and glowing with a sickly blue-green light....

[sblock]Move to V36, ready an action to use Charnal Touch on any Goblin that comes within 5' of him.  Touch attack, +0 to hit, 1d8 damage.  Current AC is 15, 7 hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (May 29, 2007)

After the first failed shot Sundim thought it wouldn't be worth it to fire again. He loaded his crossbow and watched the battle.


[sblock=OOC] 
HP: 6/6  AC: 15

Move Action: Reload crossbow
Standard action: none
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 29, 2007)

Morphing into a wolf in the blink of an eye Ingwë weaves his way thru the press of people and sinks his razor sharp teeth into a wounded goblin (#3). With a shake of his head he hurls the limp bloodied form of the goblin across the room and spits out a meaty chunk of flesh from his mouth.

Jonas Grins at the startled goblin "BOO!" He says, seeing that his intended foe has been dispatched he steps forward and backhands the next wounded goblin (#4) aside with his axe. 

The startled goblin doesn't even have the time to wipe the startled look from his face before Jonas' axe opens up a vicious gash in it's chest. The goblin manages to blink once and gaze at his exposed organs before crumpling to the ground. Covered in gore and blood Jonas smiles nonetheless at a job well done.

Not to be out done by Jonas, Korin steps up to a healthy looking goblin (#1) and promptly smashes his sturdy mace over it's head. With blood pouring down it's face and a look a pure hatred in it's eyes the goblin swings it's morning star in a horizontal arc that connects with Korin's left leg.

The remaining goblin (#2) rushes forward to engage Jonas with a snarl. Swinging his morning star in an overhand chop, Jonas manages to deflect the blow off of his shield with a smile.

*Initiative Order / Combat Notes* - Round 1
Bulboos - 24, Move to U35 Readies action to attack.
Sundim - 19, Reloads crossbow.
Ingwë - 15, Moves to X36 and attacks #3. 16, hit for 10 damage.
Jonas - 15 , Moves to Y35 and attacks #4. 17, hits for 7 damage
Olaf - 8,  Moves to V36 and readies action to attack.
Korin - 5, Moves to X34 and attacks #1. 15, hits for 4 Damage.
Goblin #1 - 4, Attacks Korin. 19, hits for 3 damage.
Goblin #2 - 4 Moves and attacks Jonas. 15, miss.

*Combat Summary*
Korin: 7/10
Goblin #1 20% (gravely injured)
Goblin #2 100% (unharmed)
Goblin #3 0% (dying)
Goblin #4 0% (dying)

[sblock=ethandrew]Ingwë couldn't charge as he couldn't move in a straight line to reach the goblin. The point is moot considering the goblin was eviscerated anyway[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 29, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Seeing that one of the goblins swung Korin successfully, Bulboos decides to engage the goblin (G1), proceeding into the room, he stands side to side with the dwarf, he then swings his sword and tries to decapitate the goblin's head.

Attack (Small Long sword): +4 vs. goblinoids, 1d6 dmg.
HP 8/8 AC 18


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

Spitting out the taste of goblin blood, Ingwë quickly stalks the next prey, without rushing headlong, he moves in a quick circle around the uninjured one to allow an attack from both sides with the dwarf Jonas. Getting in position, he lunges in with his maw, attempting to strike flesh with his powerful jaws.

HP: 9/9 AC: 19 Attack: Bite +6 (with flanking) 1d6+4 Movement: 50'

[sblock=Actions]Ingwë will move to AA36, over the corpse of Goblin 4, then move to AB35, AB34, then to AA33, Flanking with Jonas, who would also get a +2 to hit, obviously.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

Jonas winks at the wolf as it moves behind the goblin "Behind you." He says to the Goblin as the wolf growls.  If Ingwe succeeds in 'eating' this one, Jonas will help Korin finish off his opponent.  Otherwise, he'll smack this one before moving beside the other dwarf.

[sblock=ooc]
As stated, if Ingwe kills #2, I'll move to Y34 and attack the last one(+6, 1d10+3).  Otherwise, I'll attack this one (+8, 1d10+3), and (Assuming I drop him) THEN move to Y34.
*BTW, if you're wondering why my attack went up from last round, it's b/c I forgot to add in the dwarven Racial bonus before.  +1 atk vs orcs and goblinoids.   
Also, thnx Ethandrew for pointing out the +2 flanking on #2
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (May 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> As stated, if Ingwe kills #2, I'll move to Y34 and attack the last one.  Otherwise, I'll attack the last one (+6, 1d10+3), and (Assuming I drop him) THEN move to Y34.
> *BTW, if you're wondering why my attack went up from last round, it's b/c I forgot to add in the dwarven Racial bonus before.  +1 atk vs orcs and goblinoids.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal&LR]Psssst! You're flanking too, so it's +8[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (May 30, 2007)

"Nicely done," calls Olaf, advancing, "But, pray, let me give you some help!"

[sblock]
5' step to W35, strike with halberd at goblin 1.  That's a...well, +0 to hit, 1d10 damage.  AC and hit points are still 15 and 7, respectively.[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (May 31, 2007)

After watching the first two goblins fall, Sundim figured the other two would go down quickly as well. Unable to get a clear shot with his crossbow, he watched his allies battle the goblins.

[sblock=OOC]Do nothing
HP: 6/6 AC: 15
[/sblock]


----------



## okuth0r (May 31, 2007)

With grim determination to finish the work started korin slides aside to make room for others (5 foot step to x33) and attempts to smash the goblin. (if it still lives) if not he inquires if anyone was hurt.

Stats [sblock] 
AC 17  Tch: 10 FF:17
HP 7/10
Heavy Mace +1, D8+1 (+1 vs. orcs and gobs)
[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 31, 2007)

Seeing that one of the goblins swung Korin successfully, Bulboos decides to engage the goblin (G1), proceeding into the room, he stands side to side with the dwarf, he then swings his sword and tries to decapitate the goblin's head. Feinting an overhand chop, Bulboos swiftly changes his attack midstroke and instead rams his sturdy blade into the goblins exposed abdomen.  With a twist Bulboos removes the blade and the goblin crumples to the ground, blood foaming on it's lips.

After watching the first two goblins fall, Sundim figured the other two would go down quickly as well. Unable to get a clear shot with his crossbow, he watched his allies battle the goblins.

Spitting out the taste of goblin blood, Ingwë quickly stalks the next prey, without rushing headlong, he moves in a quick circle around the uninjured one to allow an attack from both sides with the dwarf Jonas. Getting in position, he lunges in with his maw, attempting to strike flesh with his powerful jaws.

With a quick snap Ingwë's jaws lock onto the back of the goblins neck, with a shake of his head the final goblin collapses to the ground in a spray of blood.

Jonas winks at the wolf as it moves behind the goblin "Behind you." He says to the Goblin as the wolf growls. 

"Nicely done," calls Olaf, advancing, "But, pray, let me give you some help!"

With grim determination to finish the work started Korin slides aside to make room for others and  seeing that all of the goblins are down Korin inquires if anyone was hurt. 

*Initiative Order / Combat Notes* - Round 2
Bulboos - 24, Move to X33 and attacks #1. 17, hits for 3 damage.
Ingwë - 15, Moves to AA33 and attacks #2. 25, hit for 6 damage.

*Combat Summary*
Korin: 7/10
Goblin #1 20% (dying)
Goblin #2 100% (dying)
Goblin #3 0% (dead)
Goblin #4 0% (dying)

[sblock=Rewards]3000 kopec's, 4026 crona's, 4 suits of leather armour, 4 small wooden shields, 4 shortswords.  66 XP's each.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2007)

After tossing the goblin to the side and witnessing the fall of its comrade, Ingwë transforms back into his natural form and spits out a globule of green ichor, "Disgusting. Hate that taste!" He unconsciously raises his hand to his ear and strokes the jagged edge of his minute deformity as he walks over to the first fallen goblin. Placing a foot on its fallen form, he grabs hold of the spear and tugs it out, forcing a spurt of blood to shoot forth. He then crouches down and wipes the remaining blood on the goblin's clothes, "I am not hurt Korin, but thank you."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 1, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Gross
Bulboos remarks as he cleans his sword on the goblin's leather armor.
A stolen treasure, I wonder where the leader of this band, their plunder couldn't be accomplished without a goblin chief or a nasty hobgoblin master.
With that the Halfling leave for the hallway, sword back to his belt, bow ready again, the hunter keep watch as the others remain in the room.

*Can I retrieve the arrow?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

Jonas laughs triumphantly "HAHA! That'll Show them!  No, friend, I'm not injured.  Even if they knew how to aim those pig-stickers, my hide is as tough as my armour.  Now, where do we go from here?"

The dwarf looks around, and gestures MR Sneaky to the next door "Your turn again."


----------



## Gyojin (Jun 2, 2007)

Sundim smiles as he looks at the fallen goblins. "Alright, I'll trust you 5 divide any treasure the goblins might have. I will search this room." Sundim turns the handle of the door and quietly opens it.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Flushed with victory the group swiftly organises itself for the next leg of their journey. While the bulk of the group remains in the 'treasure room' Bulboos takes up watch in the hallway while Sundim opens the next door.

Sundim notices that this room appears to have once been used as a dining room. There are tables and benches scattered throughout the room, many turned on their sides or upside down. Everything is covered with cobwebs.

While Bulboos is standing watch in the hallway he noticed that three doors at the end of the hallway opens, from each of the rooms steps a human dressed in sturdy clothing suitable for traveling and hunting in the wilderness. The central man carries a battle axe while the others carry short swords. They nervously exchange looks with each other before the central human who is carrying the battle axe step forward and speaks with a noticeable rural burr.

"We don't want any trouble with yous, we're but humble traders in furs and pelts. we was just staying the night before returning to Threshold." 

"We're more than happy to leave the Castle to yous and be on our way."




OOC: Ignore any room numbers (obviously!) they're for my reference only


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 6, 2007)

Ingwë hears voices coming from the hallway and rapidly turns into his wolf form, where he starts to growl lowly and slowly walk out of the room, looking at the men.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 6, 2007)

Let'em pass, we have no business with the tall fellows.
Reply Bulboos to the wolf's growls and steps back.
But I'm quite interested. This place is infested with goblins, how come you managed to survive, unless you traded with'em?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2007)

Jonas looks at the three  He is right, we just killed a quartet of Goblins, were you in league with them at all?"  The dwarf raises his axe to ready, but not in a threatenign manner. "We dont want any trouble if you don't, though, We're clearing out the SQUATTERS for the lord who now owns this place.. I suggest you find another place to camp in the future."


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 6, 2007)

"An interesting question indeed,"  Olaf agrees cheerfully, as he enters the room.  "How you fine fellows have remained unmolested, I mean.  Surely, you'll be happy to enlighten us, yes?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2007)

The three humans look at each other in confusion as the party ask their questions. "Firstly this castle *isn't* overrun by Goblins, as far as we've been able to tell there are less than a dozen of the blighters.  And regarding us working with them you're dead wrong!" 

"There are some unofficial rules for those who use the castle, basically as long as you leave everyone else alone and don't go poking your nose into anybodies room, you're pretty much left alone."

"Actually I'm pretty surprised that you were attacked at all, unless of course you charged in with murder on your minds to begin with." he says with an innocent tone of voice.

The man with the battle axe then casts his gaze appraisingly over the wolf "That's not a bad looking wolf, a bit mangy around the ears but otherwise he's got a fine looking coat... I don't suppose you'd be interested in selling him"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 6, 2007)

Ingwë starts his growl again in response to the man's question, even going as far as baring his teeth.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

Jonas steps forward and puts a hand on the Wolf "He is not a pet, He is a friend, and I don't think he likes your tone.  If what you say of this castle is true, then I am afraid we have some bad news for you.. This place is closed due to new ownership, so you can be leaving now."  Jonas glances back at the dead goblins.  "As for them... Dwarves.  Goblins.  Use your head."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Jonas steps forward and puts a hand on the Wolf "He is not a pet, He is a friend, and I don't think he likes your tone.  If what you say of this castle is true, then I am afraid we have some bad news for you.. This place is closed due to new ownership, so you can be leaving now."  Jonas glances back at the dead goblins.  "As for them... Dwarves.  Goblins.  Use your head."



Obvious relief shows on the faces of the three humans, swiftly that gather up their possessions (which includes a number of wolf pelts) as they head towards the door the leader of the three stops and looks at Jonas.

"Since you've been fair to us I'll give you some advice. Firstly there is a couple of wolves on the other side of the door of the room I was resting in, so be careful."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

Jonas nods and watches them depart, then glances at the door, and back down at Ingwe "Seemed like nice enough fellows.  You smell other wolves?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 8, 2007)

In response to Jonas' question he morphs back into his self and stretches, "I do not, but I never good at sniffing other things, so maybe they there, maybe not. Sorry," he finishes with a shrug. Pulling out his spear, he slowly approaches the room the three hunters were speaking about.


----------



## Gyojin (Jun 9, 2007)

Sundim looked ahead at the room. Sundim began to speak to the others, "All right, here's a plan. Korin, Jonas, you two stand on the sides of the door. And...when I give the signal, open it. Then, me...and...Bulboos and Ingwe will fire at the wolves, if we can see them. Then...wait. Olaf, did you cast a spell against those goblins earlier, or am I going mad?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 9, 2007)

*Bulboos*

No! We cannot kill those innocent and nonevil animals, this is pure cruelty. We should open the doors and give'em the space and the opportunity to flee outside the castle.
Bulboos protests
But I agree, if the wolves will attack us, then we shall fight.
Stay in the corridor and let me handle them.
The Halfling ranger pulls out some of his rations, hopefully he'll calm the wolves.

*Handle animal +1


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

Jonas looks at the halfling for a moment. "Indeed, in fact _I_ would like to know why they are in there in the FIRST place.  If we are going to do this though, we should all get out of the way, so they do not feel threatened."

[sblock=ooc]
I don't have handle Animal, but I have Survival and Ride, and Jonas is a wild-plains barbarian, could I make an Aid Another check?
(ALso, incidentally I just noticed I'm 4 short for skill points. hehe.. woops.  I'd LIKE to say they were supposed to be in Handle Animal, but I realistically would've spent them on 4 different skills just to get a rank each...
DM, what should I do about that?  Wait till after the current encounter then add them, or what?[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 10, 2007)

After a quick discussion you decide to let Bulboos to try and diffuse the situation with the wolves. Entering the sparsely furnished room you arrange yourselves around the edges of the room, or in the case of Ingwë and Sundim, on top of the recently vacated bed.

Bulboos takes out his rations and opens the door to a grassy courtyard which is open to the sky. Six doors, including the one by which you entered, line the walls. There are two large wolves in the middle of the courtyard. As Bulboos opens the door the wolves turn in your directions and begin to growl at you.

Throwing his rations to the hungry looking wolves seems to mollify them somewhat, and by making soothing sounds and talking to them in a gentle tone of voice seems to further put them at ease. Seeing that they are intent on leaving the castle Bulboos steps aside and allows the wolves to escape thru the open doors.

XP Reward: 90 each (traders) 60 each(wolves).





[sblock=OOC]
Wolves: I used diplomacy checks to handle the situation (like wild empathy but without the Druid bonus.) I treated Handle Animal as giving Bulboos a synergy bonus and allowed Jonas to Aid Bulboos due to his points in Survival. Not a perfect solution I know but it seemed appropriate so I'll continue to do this in the future. 

 I always try to temper game mechanics with what seems reasonable and realistically possible, so feel free to be creative even if it is outside of the RAW. That's what having a DM is all about.

Jemal: Feel free to spend your skill points as you like.

~~~~

Where to next?[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (Jun 11, 2007)

"...Well, whatever works, I suppose. Come, we must make sure all of the rooms are clear,"  Sundim said. He walked to the door directly across and paused. "I wonder, maybe we could have handeled the goblin situation peacefully as well. They are not exactly mindless creatures. Oh well, they're already dead, so it's not like we can ask thier bodies nicly to leave anymore eh?" Sundim smiled to himself and opened the door once everyone was in the room.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 11, 2007)

Gyojin said:
			
		

> "...Well, whatever works, I suppose. Come, we must make sure all of the rooms are clear,"  Sundim said. He walked to the door directly across and paused. "I wonder, maybe we could have handeled the goblin situation peacefully as well. They are not exactly mindless creatures. Oh well, they're already dead, so it's not like we can ask thier bodies nicly to leave anymore eh?" Sundim smiled to himself and opened the door once everyone was in the room.



OOC: Please include a cell reference from the map, so that I'm sure of which room you're entering.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2007)

Ingwë makes a sour look on his face, "Goblin better off dead. World better off with dead goblin."


----------



## Gyojin (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]That would be the one I can't see, the door is S and T between 17 and 18, across from cell 4.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

Jonas grins and agrees with Ingwe before taking his place near the door with Korin.


----------



## okuth0r (Jun 11, 2007)

These Folks do be quick, no time for proper thought in anything. Oh well, no time to do things in a proper dwarven way, slow and steady. I should just follow these and be prepared, maby well get to do some more bashing...

Korin follows the others, waiting for something to bash, or somenoe to heal...

OOC[sblock] sorry, mostly visit these boards at work, was in training all last week [/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jun 11, 2007)

"It's really quite inspirational,"  Olaf observes, moving into place.  "So many different creatures, living together in...well, not _harmony_, precisely, but a sort of fellowship nevertheless.  Shame, really, that we're going to have to put such a bloody end to it."

[sblock]
Move to U21, ready an action to cast a spell when someone a little more daring opens the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 11, 2007)

This room contains three small humanoids armed with spears. There is a door at the far end of the room.  The humanoids (Kobolds) turn to stare at your group nervously, before speaking to you in a strange guttural language.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 11, 2007)

Great
Bulboos turns with a smile
We just saved ourselves a battle, and Goblins I prefer dead
With satisfaction and joy the Halfling ranger ready his bow again to what ever threat might pop out from the cells.

Once outside the room, Bulboos (I21) points his bow toward the reptilian creatures.


----------



## Gyojin (Jun 12, 2007)

"Any one under stand them?" Sundim asked. "Do any of you three speak Common?" He said to the Kobolds. He repeated the sentence again, but in the Halfling language, and replacing Common with Halfling. He then said quietly, "I doubt they speak Halfling."  He adjusted his crossbow in his hands, ready to use it, should they turn violent.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 14, 2007)

The three small humanoids continue to watch you nervously with obvious fear in their eyes. The central of the three steps forward cautiously and slowly, thumping his chest he then points to his two companions and then out the door. That completed his reveals his fanged teeth to you and then cocks his head to the side and watches you intently.

[sblock=OOC: ]I'm really just waiting on a course of action from the group   [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I think we're all waiting to see what we can possibly do, as no one speaks draconic[/sblock]

Ingwë moves out of the way of the tiny kobolds, pulling his spear up and holding it to his body as he pushes himself up against a wall.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2007)

Bulboos points his bow at the reptilian creatures, he knows they are evil hearted but will allow the creatures to pass and flee.


----------



## Gyojin (Jun 16, 2007)

Watching the situation unfold, Sundim has a thought. He pulls six crona's out of his pocket and held them as if to give them to the Kobolds. He points to the coins, then to the Kobolds, then with his thumb, back toward the exit, hoping to get the message though. He repeats the movement, for good measure.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 17, 2007)

The three small humanoids noticeable seem to calm down when they see the group acting in a non-threatening manner. After a quick discussion amongst themselves the three gather there meagre possessions and slowly head towards the main entrance, all the while wearily watching the group.

As they reach the room the human trader was using, the lead Kobold pauses and looks thoughtfully at the group and then speaks a single word in the Draconic language "Thurirl" nodding his head once in a sign of respect the leader then turns and leaves with his companions.





OOC: Next actions please.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Hopefully all the denizens of this place will think twice before attacking us and leave peacefully.
Bulboos remark and chuckle to himself.


----------



## Gyojin (Jun 18, 2007)

"All right then, this is going well so far. We'll have this place cleaned out in no time. Next room,"  Sundim said to his companions and threw another door open.

[sblock=OOC]Sundim moves to U20 and opens the door to room 29.

Also, did the Kobolds take the money that was offered?[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 19, 2007)

Ingwë smiles at their current run of success, "This is easy. We should all be professional evicters for the pay we get here." He casually twirls his spear in his hand, grinning from ear to ear as he hops a little with each step.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 20, 2007)

This trash-filled room contains an empty bed with ragged bed clothes. It appears to be otherwise empty. A door on the east wall is flanked by two small windows about seven feet from the floor.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 21, 2007)

Walking in and looking around at the mess, Ingwë pokes at some of the abandoned clothes with his spear, lifting up a shirt and frowning. Approaching the windows, he falls much too short, and with a small leap still fails to even get close to be able to peer out. "We can lift Bulboos easy to look out, no?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2007)

Sure.
Bulboos accept the idea and prepares himself for lifting


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

Jonas shrugs and hoists the Halfling above his head, hoping that'll be high enough. (Jonas is 4'2")  "Aye, This Evicting thing is a might funner than I'd thought.  Maybe he'll have some more jobs for us after this."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bulboos peeks thru the window and can see that the hallway is deserted hallway and that it has a number of doors facing him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2007)

Hallway with doors.
Say the Halfling as he gets down.
No one in their


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 23, 2007)

Ingwë smiles broadly, "Seem easy then." With that he opens the door and steps forward.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 24, 2007)

Moving into the musty smelling hallway the group is faced with a number of door which they can open.

OOC: Refer to previous map, and let me know which door you wish to open.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 26, 2007)

Ingwë shrugs and looks nonchalantly back at the group, "I know not what door to choose. It seem being nice is working, not being mean."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2007)

Jonas turns around, pointing to the door behind them *#20* and then gets everybody into position to open it.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2007)

Standing poised with his spear ready and notched along the side of his face, Ingwë prepares for whatever danger presents itself in this room. "This is not much different from my life in the woods. The stalking and the hunting, all for life, for surviving. Now we watch caravans or evict castles. More stuffy, not as much air, but I like it well enough."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Jonas turns around, pointing to the door behind them *#20* and then gets everybody into position to open it.



OOC: Please clarify which room you wish to enter. Room 20 is the north eastern tower. Did you perhaps mean room 28?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2007)

*Numbers hard to read on that, I guess if 28 is the one directly across the hall then 28 it is*


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2007)

You cross the courtyard to the room opposite and listen at the door before opening it.  Inside the room appears nearly identical to the previous room.

This trash-filled room contains an empty bed with ragged bed clothes. It appears to be otherwise empty. A door on the west wall is flanked by two small windows about seven feet from the floor.

Peering thru the windows affords you a similar view of a door-lined hallway.





[sblock=XP: ]You each receive 20 XP's for peacefully overcoming the kobold situation.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Standing behind the dwarves, the Halfling hunter nocks an arrow and ready himself for the worst.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 3, 2007)

"This is an odd place indeed,"  Olaf comments as he moves to look through the window.  "You never know what you might find."

He shrugs, grinning a little, as he turns back to his companions.  "Nothing for but to continue, eh?  Let's kick in the next door, and get out of thse dreary cells.  Perhaps there's something more interesting a little further on, eh?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2007)

Rolzup said:
			
		

> "This is an odd place indeed,"  Olaf comments as he moves to look through the window.  "You never know what you might find."
> 
> He shrugs, grinning a little, as he turns back to his companions.  "Nothing for but to continue, eh?  Let's kick in the next door, and get out of thse dreary cells.  Perhaps there's something more interesting a little further on, eh?"



OOC: Which door is the next door?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2007)

#27 (South of 28)
And if we continue finding empty rooms, we will continue in a clockwise manner arund this 'inner' courtyard until we're either done these set of rooms, or find something to interact with.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 3, 2007)

Ingwë twirls his spear around in his hand and walks nonchalantly. "I think we might be surprised more now if we run into something. Everyone already gone."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2007)

You check the remaining two rooms (27 & 31) that have access to the courtyard both of them are filled with trash and are in apparent disuse. However during your cautionary exploration of the rooms you found a large sack (in room 27) filled with a mixture of silver and gold (300sp 50 gp).

Having completed your search of the courtyard you turn your attention to the rest of the Castle, happy that _so far_ this job has been both rewarding and not to challenging.

OOC: Where next?


----------



## Gyojin (Jul 5, 2007)

"Alright, lets finish up here and claim our reward. Come one everyone, next door,"  Sundim says cheerfully, the thought of reward on his mind. He leads the group back and turns in the direction of cell 25, passing the path to the tower. "We'll get the towers later,"  Sundim explains as he opens the door to room 25.

[sblock=OOC]If the room is empty, we go to the next one (room 24), and if it's empty, to room 23, and so on, skipping the towers, until we reach room 7 (which I am pretty sure we won't) or encounter something. Also, after room 22, we go to room 18 (it say 17 on your map, but I think you ment 18. You have two 17's, I am talking about the lower one), then to the upper 17, then to 15, 14, 13, 11, and down to 7.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 5, 2007)

Finished in the courtyard you begin to search Castle Caldwell in a methodical manner. Moving around to the first room after the south western tower, you stop and briefly listen at the door. Hearing nothing you open the door to the room beyond.

The west wall of this room has a ledge about seven feet from the floor, with two small windows above the ledge. The room seems to he a kitchen. There are a number of tables, a pump, and an old stove. There is a large leather chest in the middle of the west wall.





OOC: If you prefer for me to skip past any rooms without any _obvious_ encounters in them then I will, Ican always make 'common sense' skill checks for you.  I figured you'd want to handle this room yourselves because of the chest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Bulboos stays in the corridor (M30), his bow ready and his eyes flicker from corners to shadowy places in search of a threat that might surprise the group from the back.
His knowledge with chests prevents him from being the one who inspect the treasure containers.


----------



## Gyojin (Jul 6, 2007)

Sundim's eyes lit up at the sight of the chest. "Treasure!" Sundim said happily and practically leap toward the chest. Once he reached it, he moved to open it, but stopped. He recalled the first time he opened a chest, during his training. He felt he got the scar he deserved for being so foolish. He took out his thieves tools, put them down at his side, and went to work, examining the chest to find out if it was locked or trapped.

[sblock=OOC]Search +4

Also, the rooms we should skip past are the ones with nothing interesting, like the empty trash filled rooms. Anything else we should probaly take a look at.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2007)

As Sundim prepares to open the chest, Ingwë faces the rest of the group, "Maybe we go update our employer? He is waiting, no?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Sundim stalks into the room and placing his 'tools' down next to him and begins to search for any traps. After a few seconds of effort he finds an fairly obvious trap that sprays poisonous gas if the unlocked chest is opened without first deactivating it. After a brief search Sundim finds the hidden button, after an audible click he gingerly opens the lid of the chest, to reveal that it is empty, but would come in handy if you wanted to carry any recovered treasure. (about 2000 coins will fit into the chest)

Moving to the room north of the kitchen you follow your standard procedure then open the door.

The west wall of this room has a ledge about seven feet from the floor, with two small windows above the ledge. Cabinets and shelves line the wall. In the middle of the floor lies the body of a goblin with a horribly swollen arm. Trash and old sacks are scattered about the floor.
[sblock=Ingwë]The merchant Clifton Caldwell escorted you to his castle and then returned to Threshold.[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (Jul 11, 2007)

Sundim looked at the dead goblin, rupulsed. "Egh, I wonder how the thing died. I don't know what could have caused the swelling," Sundim said. He shrugged, and then, not caring for the goblin to much, looted it's corpse, hoping the other goblins haven't done so.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2007)

Ingwë leans close to the bloated goblin and frowns. This arm reminds him of corpses he and his family would find near the river at times, but here in a castle is quite bizarre.

Heal Check +3


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Ingwë leans close to the bloated goblin and frowns. This arm reminds him of corpses he and his family would find near the river at times, but here in a castle is quite bizarre.
> 
> Heal Check +3



After a quick examination it's obvious that the goblin died from a poisonous bite on it's right hand.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 17, 2007)

Ingwë stands up and turns his back from the goblin. Addressing his companions he states flatly, "Something bit him and it killed him with poison. What did it I do not know. But be wary, nothing we have seen yet can do this damage."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Let me see.
The hunter ventures into the room, hopefully, with his nature's skills and knowledge he will be able to identify the bite's source.


----------



## okuth0r (Jul 19, 2007)

Korin waits for his mates to finish, keeping a eye to both directions in the hallway. There must be someon to watch the rear...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2007)

Jonas stands near Korin, keeping one eye on his fellows and another outside the door.  "You think theres a poisoned trap on the chest?"


----------



## Gyojin (Jul 22, 2007)

Overhearing Jonas, he stops examining the goblin and says to the group, "No, the chest sprays a poisonous gas, unless your careful. No, a bite killed this one, as far as Ingwë can tell anyway. I say we go on, and we need to make sure that we don't get bitten by whatever killed him. Let us go to the next room, shall we?" Sundim left the room and went toward the next.

[sblock=OOC]And if nothing of interest is inside, on to the next, just like before.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 22, 2007)

After a quick examination of the bite mark it become apparent that it was most likely caused by a snake of some description. Realising that the snake could be hiding anywhere in the trash or old sacks you decide to leave well enough alone and head to the next room (#23) on your circuit.

Listening at the door as is your habit Sundim makes out a faint noise coming from within the room. Readying yourselves Sundim quickly opens the door to the room. 

The west wall of this room has a ledge about seven feet from the floor, with two small windows above the ledge. Bookshelves
line the north and south walls, a few moth-eaten books remain on them. Two surprised huge beetles sit on the dusty carpet in the middle of the room apparently eating the carpet. The two foot long beetles have two glowing red glands above their eyes, and seem to eye your entry with interest.

OOC: Surprise Round


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2007)

*ooc: Chop chop, dig dig*

Jonas leaps into the room and smashes his axe into one of the beetles with all his might(two-handed).  He's encountered creatures like these before, back with his tribe, and has always been taught to kill them on sight... Much like Magpies.  "BLIGHT!"

[sblock=actions]
Charge!
+7 atk, 1d10+4 dmg, AC 15

And yes, you can charge as a standard action (meaning it works in surprise round) so long as you don't move further than your movement rate.. (which for Jonas is 30)
[/SBLock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Bulboos stays in the back, aiming his bow to all directions, hoping that no other threat lurks in the corners or might pop out to the sound of battle.

[sblock=actions]Ready action.
Spot both corridors[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Still waiting on the rest of the group to post so I can resolve this combat*


----------



## okuth0r (Jul 27, 2007)

Korin calmy and with a purpose advances on the creatures. At first opportunity he will hit one.

//J20 if i can fit with no problems, or j21 if not, smash with mace.


----------



## Gyojin (Jul 27, 2007)

Unable to get a clear shot, Gyojin retuns his crossbow to his pack and draws the dagger in his sleeve.

[sblock=OOC]Move Action- Return crossbow to sack.
Standard Action- Draw the concealed dagger.

HP- 6/6, AC 15, Init- +3[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 27, 2007)

After watching all the others proceed in, Ingwë will stand back and be prepared for anything unusual to happen, spear ready in his hand.

[sblock=Actions]He will ready an action to cast his spontaneous rejuvenation should anyone need it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 27, 2007)

Olaf, his eyes alight with curiousity, raises his hand into the air and whsipers something in a harsh tone.  A nimbus of grey light gathers about his fingers, and with a flick of his wrist he casts the luminescence towards the nearest beetle.

"Try not to entirely obliterate them, eh?  I'd like the study these things, if I could."

[Sblock=OOC] Gah!  Sorry for my silence; I somehow managed to mislay the thread.  I've resubscribed, though.

Firing Ray of Enfeeblement at beetle 2, a ranged touch attack at +2 to hit.  Current AC is 15, Intitiative is +2, and at full 7 hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jonas leaps into the room ready to smashes his axe into one of the beetles with all his might (two-handed).  He's encountered creatures like these before, back with his tribe, and has always been taught to kill them on sight... Much like Magpies.  "BLIGHT!"

Bulboos stays in the back, aiming his bow to all directions, hoping that no other threat lurks in the corners or might pop out to the sound of battle.

Korin calmly and with a purpose advances on the creatures. At first opportunity he will hit one.

Unable to get a clear shot, Sundim returns his crossbow to his pack and draws the dagger in his sleeve.

After watching all the others proceed in, Ingwë will stand back and be prepared for anything unusual to happen, spear ready in his hand.

Olaf, his eyes alight with curiosity, raises his hand into the air and whispers something in a harsh tone.  A nimbus of grey light gathers about his fingers, and with a flick of his wrist he casts the luminescence towards the nearest beetle striking it directly between it's eyes, causing it's legs to strain with the effort to hold itself up.

"Try not to entirely obliterate them, eh?  I'd like the study these things, if I could."

*Initiative Order / Combat Notes* - Surprise Round.
Bulboos - 18, readies Action.
Ingwë - 18, readies Action.
Sundim -18, draws Dagger 
B1 - 12, surprised.
B2 - 12, surprised.
Jonas - 8, moves. (Charging is a Full Round Action!)
Olaf - 7, cast Ray of Enfeeblement. Crit hit (Nat 20 then 19) for 8 Str damage (2d6+2) vs B2.
Korin - 6, moves.

*Combat Summary*
Korin: 7/10
Fire Bettle1: 100%/100%
Fire Bettle2: 100%/100% (-8 Strength)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] A Partial charge is a Standard action, you can move no more than your movement rate (30' for Jonas) and it works like a charge otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## Gyojin (Jul 30, 2007)

Sundim looks into the room, then back to his friends remaining in the hall. "Well, after you..." Sundim says, gesturing to the room.


----------



## Rolzup (Jul 30, 2007)

"Excellent,"  Olaf chortles.  Humming cheerfully, he advances into the room and approaches the beetle that he's bespelled.  His brow furrows momentarily, and Olaf's left hand is suddenly crackling with blue-grey light.  "Now,"  he says cheerfully as he reaches out to touch the beetle's shell, "Let's put an end to this."

[sblock=OOC]
Move to I23, and make a touch attack at +0 on Beetle 2 to deliver Charnel Touch.  If it hits, this does 1d8 points of negative energy damage.  Current AC is 15.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2007)

*Bulboos*

Bulboos stays in the back, letting the warriors to deal with the big insects.
His eyes scout the corridors for any signs of danger.


----------



## okuth0r (Aug 6, 2007)

OOC [sblock]bash till they are dead, im stopped, or someone needs healing. [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2007)

Ingwë rushes into the room, transforming into his lupine form mid dash and slams into the body of one of the beetles.

[sblock=OOC]Attack and damage at 12 and 7, respectively.[/sblock]


----------

